# Bentley pipe lighter group buy



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello folks,

I have been in talks with Frenchy over at Frenchy's Pipes the past few days about doing a group buy on the Bentley Butane Pipe Lighter w/Built-In Tamper.

​
I have two of these and they are great! They are refillable and have a nice, soft flame perfect for pipes. The built in tamper is great too! Oh yea, and they are *CHEAP!* Not in quality mind you, but in price.

They are great to throw in the car, keep in the garage, or in the drawer at work. I know I do! They are great little lighters that just work. It's always a good idea to have spares around anyways.

These retail for $8.50 each plus shipping. Frenchy has agreed to lower the price to *$6.00 each* which is nearly 30% off! That means you can get 5 of these for $30 folks!

I will be handling the transfer of cash to Frenchy. Once I receive all of the funds, I will send it to him and he will send me all of the lighters. I will then ship them all out to you! I plan on sending all of these in those little yellow padded envelopes. *To cover shipping, please add $4 to the total.*

*Personal checks or money orders only, please.* Please PM me for my address.

Also please include the address you would like these sent to if it is different from your return address. Include your screen name too so I can identify whose payment belongs to who.

Let's make this worth his while folks! Please post here with how many you would like and send payment out as soon as you can. I figure I will leave this open for a few days, at least. Once I get all of the payments in I will place the order!

Thanks! :tu

ToddziLLa: 5


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Put me down for 2.. I'll mail the check Saturday.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Put me down for 1.... wait, nevermind Didn't see that your only accepting checks and money orders.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5
scrapiron - 2


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Aw shit, you're a Buckeye!:c Well, put me down for 2 anyway, and PM me your info!:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5
scrapiron - 2
motortown - 2


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

In for 2 as well :tu I can probably just hand you cash on Saturday


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> In for 2 as well :tu I can probably just hand you cash on Saturday


Works for me!

ToddziLLa - 5
scrapiron - 2
motortown - 2
Seanohue - 2


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take two please.
PM on it's way.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5
scrapiron - 2
motortown - 2
Seanohue - 2
agony - 2


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

What I would like (but can't find) are the cheap side lighters made specifically for pipes. Frenchy used to have these, but is sold out. Anyone know where I can buy around 10 or 20 of these?

They usually cost around $2 bucks each.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Bruce said:


> What I would like (but can't find) are the cheap side lighters made specifically for pipes. Frenchy used to have these, but is sold out. Anyone know where I can buy around 10 or 20 of these?
> 
> They usually cost around $2 bucks each.


PM Sent

Btw - Nice job on the group buy, Todd! Wish I Hadn't just bought a new lighter. PM me your addie anyway. Got something for ya!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Bruce, Iwan Ries carries these. An awesome lighter for $2 IMO. Here is a link for you.

http://www.iwanries.com/SideKick_P6884C528.cfm



Bruce said:


> What I would like (but can't find) are the cheap side lighters made specifically for pipes. Frenchy used to have these, but is sold out. Anyone know where I can buy around 10 or 20 of these?
> 
> They usually cost around $2 bucks each.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5
scrapiron - 2
motortown - 2
Seanohue - 2
agony - 2
jgros001 - 2

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

jgros001 sent me this link. These are exactly what I was looking for. The guy wanted $3 bucks a lighter...offered to by 10 at $2 bucks each and he accepted.

Thanks jgros001!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-LIGHTER-SI...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sent PM for addy..

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I've got everyone covered! I'll let this sit through the weekend.

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16
motortown - 2 - $16
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16
jgros001 - 2 - $16


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16
motortown - 2 - $16
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16
jgros001 - 2 - $16
IHT - 2 - $16

thanks, todd.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Toddzilla: PM sent, I'd be interested in getting 2.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So far so good everyone! Thanks!

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16
motortown - 2 - $16
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16
jgros001 - 2 - $16
IHT - 2 - $16
jquirit - 2 - $16


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Todd - sending PM in a few - I take 3 or 4 of them - 4 I guess.


Thanks,

Ron


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

My check is in the mail... Sound familiar?

Thanks Todd


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Check ready to go out tomorrow.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Group buy closed. Thanks everyone!* I will let you all know when I get your payment, when I place the order, when they get to me, and when they go out to you.

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16
motortown - 2 - $16
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16
jgros001 - 2 - $16
IHT - 2 - $16
jquirit - 2 - $16
RGD - 4 - $28


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Check is in the mail tomorrow :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
motortown - 2 - $16
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16
jgros001 - 2 - $16
IHT - 2 - $16
jquirit - 2 - $16
RGD - 4 - $28


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

$$$ is out the door.....holy hell I am not going back to the post office until after Christmas


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Check is in the mail.. and whatever you do, don't throw out the letter from Credence! Had to use company stationary because I ran outta regular letter envelopes..

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34
scrapiron - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
motortown - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
Seanohue - 2 - $16
agony - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
jgros001 - 2 - $16
IHT - 2 - $16
jquirit - 2 - $16
RGD - 4 - $28


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34 - *Well, I'm running it. Paid.*
scrapiron - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
motortown - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
Seanohue - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
agony - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
jgros001 - 2 - $16 - *Check (and extras) received. Thank you!*
IHT - 2 - $16 - *Payment (and extras) received. Thank you!*
jquirit - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
RGD - 4 - $28

Thank you everyone for the quick payments! It is most definitely appreciated.

Happy Holidays! :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Freaking computer blew another gasket - it's up and running again so I have your address now. Will get my payment in the express mail to you.


Ron


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RGD said:


> Freaking computer blew another gasket - it's up and running again so I have your address now. Will get my payment in the express mail to you.
> 
> Ron


No rush brother!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I have collected all but one of the payments so I sent Frenchy an email today asking him how he would like to be paid. Stay tuned!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Payment has been sent to Frenchy.

_Paypal's my favorite method too buddy just use this email address and bada bing. I'll order those Bentley lighters for ya' and have 'em within 48 hours and then I'll get those babies right out to ya' pal._


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I just sent Frenchy an email requesting an update on the order.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

From Frenchy:

_Happy New Year back to ya' Todd. The lighters'll be comin' in today and I'll get 'em right out to ya' tomorrow pal, tell them guys I said hi!_


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa - 5 - $34 - *Well, I'm running it. Paid.*
scrapiron - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
motortown - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
Seanohue - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
agony - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
jgros001 - 2 - $16 - *Check (and extras) received. Thank you!*
IHT - 2 - $16 - *Payment (and extras) received. Thank you!*
jquirit - 2 - $16 - *Check received. Thank you!*
RGD - 4 - $28 - *Check received. Thank you!*

All payments received. Lighters will go out early next week! :chk


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mine can wait, todd. i won't be back in country until saturday night. no rush on mine.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Lighters are in! :chk

I will get the packages together over the next few days and get them on out! :tu

Thanks to all for making this a smooth and organized GB! p


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, look forward to them.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry about the delay folks...

The lighters will be in tomorrow's mail!

Thanks again for a smooth GB. :bl


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Time to be honest...each one of those packages cost between $1.50 and $2.00 to ship out. I guess I overestimated the shipping costs by about $2 or so when the thread was originally posted. 

I feel bad. If anyone would like a check, money order, or to be PayPal'ed the difference, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> Time to be honest...each one of those packages cost between $1.50 and $2.00 to ship out. I guess I overestimated the shipping costs by about $2 or so when the thread was originally posted.
> 
> I feel bad. If anyone would like a check, money order, or to be PayPal'ed the difference, please shoot me a PM.


You can keep the excess due to me. You have done a great service for the pipe board by running this GB and hey.. you should be rewarded for your efforts.. right?

p


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine today Todd :tu Btw, how do I fill these lol?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Got mine today Todd :tu Btw, how do I fill these lol?


Got mine as well, thanks!

Not having an easy go of that either.....can't seem to find an adapter that works well with these.

"Prometheus Bentley Pipe Lighter With Tamper. Butane refillable. Uses standard Zippo flints. What looks like a black plastic screw on the bottom center, is actually the fill valve. With some butane refills, you can use the standard nozzle on the can. On others, you may need to use one of the adapters that are usually included. When you fill it, first release the air from the tank with a ballpoint pen, and then fill it, holding the butane and lighter upside down and straight in line. Flints are easily changed by lifting the flintwheel up."


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I use the standard fitting on the Vector fuel I use. You guys aren't having any luck? PM sent to Frenchy for his input and advice.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I use the standard fitting on the Vector fuel I use. You guys aren't having any luck? PM sent to Frenchy for his input and advice.


I took one of the valves and cut it down and it is working that way - the valve that looks like it is the top of a flat head screw.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Wish I didn't throw those away now.....  O well, I'll think of something.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

got mine in today, i believe.
yep, just opened them.

thanks, todd.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Time to be honest...each one of those packages cost between $1.50 and $2.00 to ship out. I guess I overestimated the shipping costs by about $2 or so when the thread was originally posted.
> 
> I feel bad. If anyone would like a check, money order, or to be PayPal'ed the difference, please shoot me a PM.


No problems on my end - Thanks again for putting this together.



Seanohue said:


> Got mine today Todd :tu Btw, how do I fill these lol?


I have a few cans of Colibri - just stuck one on and it filled up with no problems.

Ron


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Got mine today too. The Colibri gas can works fine for filling these up.
Thanks for doing the GB Todd, don't worry about whatever extra money was leftover on my end.

Question: How do you replace the flints on these?


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been gone the last few days, but the lighters were in the mail when I got home. Thanks again, Todd!!:tu


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Todd,

Just got home from a trip and the lighters are here... Woo hoo.

No worries about the postage. Thanks for putting this together.


----------

